# German Shepherd Organizations for the newbie (SV/WUSV/USCA)



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

So here's how I _think_ it works:


In Germany, there exists the SV- Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde e.V.

Outside of Germany, people subscribe to the SV through the WUSV- der Weltunion der Vereine für Deutsche Schäferhunde (WUSV) e. V.

In the United States, there are two members of the WUSV- 
· German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA)
· United Schutzhund Clubs of America (USCA)

But there's also the American Working Dog Foundation (AWDF). How do they fit into the mix? I don't really understand how all these organizations fit together, or even _if_ they fit together... Can anyone make it clear for me?


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not a SchH person, but I go to a SchH trainer for obedience. She is a member of the USA, whereas my dog's breeder is a member of the GSDCA-WDA (WDA is the Working Dog Assn of the GSDCA: German Shepherd Dog Club of America-Working Dog Association | German Shepherd Dog : Serving & Protecting Mankind) 

My trainer says that USA is associated with working line GSDs, and GSDCA-WDA is associated with show lines. 

I'm not a member of either club, so I'm sure other Forum members can correct me if I'm wrong.

I have never heard of the AWDF.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

AWDF(Federation, not Foundation is not a GSD breed specific group, but working breeds competing: About the American Working Dog Federation it is affiliated with USCA. 
I agree, USCA is more working line and GSDCA is SL's.

USCA just had their Sieger show, and it wasn't working lines that dominated. USA Sieger Show - 2012 | Indianapolis, Indiana | Enthralling, Physical, Exceptional
USCA won't allow you to be a GSDCA/WDA member...you can only belong to one GSD group if you are a USCA member.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

So how does the WUSV and SV fit into things? Or maybe the WUSV and SV are in no way related to the USCA?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Having been a member and actually entered both shows and trials of both USCA and WDA I don't see it as working vs. show. In both orgs, show lines will dominate the shows and working lines will dominate the higher level trials (not necessarily club trials), but I have seen both types of dogs at both types of events in both organizations. In fact, I've seen *more* working lines in WDA shows than USCA shows. In the trials I've entered, the split was about the same, about 1/3 show line 1/3 working line and 1/3 other breeds. There are lots of people that have always been active and continue to be active in both organizations despite the JA (it's pretty easy to get around that restriction). In the past year I've entered events in both organizations.

The USCA "belongs" to the AWDF as it is the organization representing the German Shepherd dog. The AWDF is sort of a conglomerate of national clubs representing working breed dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The SV is THE original breed club, based in Germany. It sets the standard for the breed and it's national championship is considered the most prestigious of all national events. All national GSD clubs in the world hold their position by virtue of the SV's approval.

The WUSV is the World Union of Schaeferhund Verein...ie all FCI approved GSD clubs in all countries are members by default...some countries - USA,Hungary and Belgium I believe, for example have more than 1 WUSV member. Ours are GSDCA and the USCA. The WDA is the stepchild of the GSDCA and does not have a separate membership-their legitimacy is via their subordinate position to GSDCA.

The AWDF is an all breed working organization to which breed clubs belong and compete on a national and international level..... ie not just GSDs, but Rotties, Mals, Boxers,Bouviers, Airedales etc 

The DVG is a separate sport organization which has no breeding registry or requirements....the organization in North America is considered one region in the German (European??) system.

Lee


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Lee- that was very helpful! Thanks! Can you explain one more-

Where does the FCI fall into this? You said "all FCI approved GSD clubs" are members of the WUSV. I found info on the FCI here:Fédération Cynologique Internationale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So is FCI "above" WUSV, or... ? This is all kind of confusing to me. I'd like to iron out the 'chain of command' so to speak.

Also- the SV is the original club. But the WUSV is a union of GSD clubs. So is the SV a member of the WUSV?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

More info than you may want.....
Sirius Dog


----------

